# Digital Converter Coupons Available Again



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

FYI for all who may have not applied, or perhaps let their coupon expire, the DTV converter box coupons are available again. You can apply online HERE.

If you were on the waiting list and approved you should have been notified of approval already. If not, simply apply again and you will be approved while supplies last.

Good Luck


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not using one. ......purely a personal reason not to be discussed on this public forum, but I chose not to utilize any governmental help on a converter box.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I'm not using one. ......purely a personal reason not to be discussed on this public forum, but I chose not to utilize any governmental help on a converter box.
> 
> Mark


Is this why? converter box camera and mic
[/quote]

Can you say 1984! Big Brother is watching you!

Not really but it takes all kinds to make the world go around. Too bad people will see the Youtube clip and think it is real.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's not the reason, BTW. If you're interested, PM me and I'll tell you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I'm not using one. ......purely a personal reason not to be discussed on this public forum, but I chose not to utilize any governmental help on a converter box.
> 
> Mark


Is this why? converter box camera and mic
[/quote]

Can you say 1984! Big Brother is watching you!

Not really but it takes all kinds to make the world go around. *Too bad people will see the Youtube clip and think it is real.*
[/quote]

You mean it's not!!!???
[/quote]

Maybe a little bit.









Just because someone is paranoid does not mean they are not being watched!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually people who are paranoid are very funny TO watch People watching is usually funnier than comedy on television


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

After they reopened the process, I applied and I just received my coupon in the mail 2 days ago. I only have one TV in the OB without a DTV tuner built in and it's fairly new. I still want to get some more life out of it.

And yes... that YouTube vid is a hoax. It was revealed on Wired.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great now I have to wait for them to run out of coupons again!









"Honey, I tried to get a coupon but couldn't. Therefore we HAVE to buy a new TV. Darn government regs! Do you suppose a 50" is overkill???"









Seriously, we are just buying a HD LCD (smaller than 50" though). The 22" seem to go for ~$250. I know it isn't free, but it's a great excuse. Now I need to justify the Blue Ray Player...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, since we're funin'















BBBUUUUUUWWWAAAAAHHHHH HA HA !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Well, since we're funin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is on the wall behind this guy???


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Well, since we're funin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bucks & Beer

/Nuff Said


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Well, since we're funin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is on the wall behind this guy???
[/quote]

Think it is a Star Trek poster and those are tribbles...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Well, since we're funin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should have to pass a blood alcohol screening prior to posting to YouTube. Wow...that guy was way drunk and has the reading skills of a 1st grade child.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Its Deers and Beers......come on guys get it straight.

Good, funny stuff.


----------

